# Newbie to making lures



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok fellas... Ive been reading and reviewing threads on all these great baits that you guys make... and with it being pretty darn cold still... Im all fired up to try my hand at this... 

I have no clue where to even begin... but I have mad painting skills (I paint alot, sort of an artist if you will), a few airbrushes from making small model planes and cars, and a good sense of design (degree in graphic design, can model lures in 3D programs), Im also an avid fly tier...

I would really like to make some floating and suspending jerkbait type lures that I can use to fish for LM, SM and whitebass out of CJ Brown that are roughly 2-3" long and can be fished with ultralight tackle... the shape that keeps coming to mind is the rapala body style of the floating rapalas and the husky jerks... I primarily fish with husky jerks in CJ and do really well on them... So I guess what Im getting at is where and how to start... Do I just go grab some craft wood from the local "hobby lobby" and go to the rotary tool and start shaping it, or is there more to it?

Any and all advice is much appreciated

Jeremiah


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Try Staminalures.com or Barlowstackle.com They have unpainted hardbaits and lure kits you can purchase to get you started. They also have wood lure kits and components if you want to try those also. Best of luck.


----------



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

I just started lurking here but have been making saltwater lures for about a year. Use the search feature. You will find a wealth of information.

The basics considerations of making a plug , in somewhat of an order, are:

Design, prototype (with all below except paint and top coat), and test swimming. You want it to swim nice before you make it look pretty.

Type of wood to make it out of.

Shape and lip.

Screw eyes or thru wire.

Internal weighting amount, placement and how to cover the holes.

Sealing the wood prior to prime and paint.

Priming and painting - make sure primer and all paint are compatible.

Painting details - scales. details. etc.

Top coat - Devcon, Etex, etc.

Rigging hooks.

Casting it out and catching a lunker!

Welcome to the madness!


----------

